# Integrating video projection and intelligent lighting



## BWalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Can anyone pass along some advice on how to sync video projection with dmx lighting. Is it possible to control it from a lighting desk.. i'm pretty foreign on this one. 

I have been thrown a project last second and I need some advice. I mainly work in audio and work as a tech for lighting. I haven't programmed in a while so I need a to have this all planned out before I load in.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cpf (Aug 23, 2012)

Your video playback system could trigger a cue/stack/effect via MIDI or Ethernet. We need more details on your hardware and what you have access to.


----------



## AhClem (Aug 24, 2012)

ArKaos offers their MediaMaster software (Express or PRO versions). which provides control of your video using DMX control.
We provide templates for our DMX controller that allows you to control the ArKaos Media Master software and I'm sure other DMX controllers can provide the control as well. 
Depending on how you're controlling your video, I may be able to offer a DMX device that you can connect via USB to your "video-PC", that will translate DMX values into keystrokes that can be "received" by your video software. (I've use it in the past to trigger the 'Function' keys and 'Number' keys in Pangolin's laser projection software to recall sequences and cues) 
As mentioned, additional details about your hardware/software will help with suggestions.


----------

